# Rider and 2 horses Killed and 1 rider injured Brentwood Essex



## Abandluc (16 January 2011)

This happened down the road from me, on a road we use regularly, the local story is the driver was speeding and was blinded by the sun.

Thoughts to those involved

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-12201876


----------



## Doncella (16 January 2011)

Dear God, this is my worst nightmare. Deep condolences to all concerned.


----------



## sakura (16 January 2011)

that's just so terrible 
	
	
		
		
	


	









all my thoughts are with those affected xxx


----------



## quirky (16 January 2011)

How awfully sad , my thoughts are with the families involved.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (16 January 2011)

How absolutely terrible. Thoughts to all those close to them. X


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (16 January 2011)

Just awful  

Rest in peace rider and horses. I hope the man recovers well. Thoughts are with their families.


----------



## Oldenburg (16 January 2011)

How awful My worst nightmare!! 

My thoughts are with the familys involed


----------



## marinitagsd (16 January 2011)

Just sent shivers up my spine..terrible news!


----------



## jendie (16 January 2011)

Oh I am so sorry. My sincere condolences go to the families. When will drivers learn?


----------



## Amaranta (16 January 2011)

Oh how terrible, everyone's worst nightmare


----------



## millhouse (16 January 2011)

How very sad.  Rest in peace rider and horses.


----------



## Red30563 (16 January 2011)

Oh, dear god, how dreadful. RIP rider & horses.


----------



## ISHmad (16 January 2011)

Everyones worst nightmare.  What a shocking tragedy.  Thinking of the family and friends of those involved.  RIP to the rider and horses.


----------



## Booboos (16 January 2011)

Absolutely terrible. RIP the poor woman and the two horses.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 January 2011)

Utterly dreadful. Sympathies to all those involved. RIP.


----------



## Tinkerbee (16 January 2011)

Awful. Just awful. Hope the other rider pulls through ok.


----------



## appylass (16 January 2011)

Dreadful, just awful, horrible news, so sad. Thoughts to everyone affected by this tragedy.


----------



## RuthnMeg (16 January 2011)

Oh dear god, how truely shocking. So so sad. Thoughts are with those who are involved.


----------



## 1stclassalan (16 January 2011)

Yes, absolutely aweful. Remember this is a distinct possibility every time you go out.

I last rode out on a public road about fifteen years ago and it was getting bad then - but now!! Drivers are so impatient - and it's not always white vanman either - I found that I was more likely to be killed by ladies who did coffee mornings flying about the lanes with a dozen things on their minds.

So you can help protect your horse by : 1/ Always be aware of what's behind you - and at least 50 mts in front. 2/ When approaching a bend try to do so when a car behind has seen you ( attract the driver's attention ) then trot round ( while listening just in case there's an idiot coming at speed ) and continue at trot a good way past the bend. This is to prevent twits meeting on the bend while trying to overtake your horse! 

Never, never, ever switch off while out - sauntering up the road two abreast might be legal but is very, very dangerous now and next to suicidal if you're talking or on a mobile! 

I always carried a long dressage whip - not for thrashing my horse but to use as a hand extension - I'd often place it on her quarters to push her over to the left - it never ceases to surprise ( and annoy ) me how many other riders allow their horses to turn left when spooking sending their backsides out into the road! I also used the handle end on quite a few cars that got that bit too close.

Train your horse to leg yield so your right leg can send them into the kerb - never let a danger come up unannouced from behind - turn around to face it - horse will often back into a problem when frightened.


----------



## benson21 (16 January 2011)

I have only read the headline and it makes me go cold.  Memories come flooding back.   When will drivers learn.


----------



## brighteyes (16 January 2011)

Shocking and tragic   It's time driving lessons and tests featured horses and how to drive past them as a matter of very high importance.

I find hacking on the roads so stressful I no longer do it.

Condolences to all involved - very sad.


----------



## Folara (16 January 2011)

This is just the sort of thing I need to print and put on yard noticeboard.  

We have a bridleway that was put in so that we could avoid the road that is a steep hill, under trees so dark and very twisty. It infuriates me when the other liveries ride down the road to avoid the mud on the bridleway. Ironically they then often go into the woods where it is just as muddy. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. 

Why invite danger, when the risk is already high enough!


----------



## HollyB66 (16 January 2011)

So so sad 

My thoughts are with everyone involved.

The low winter sun does blind drivers and they need to drive with this in mind.

Good advice from 1stclassalan.


----------



## Abandluc (16 January 2011)

1stclassalan said:



			Yes, absolutely aweful. Remember this is a distinct possibility every time you go out.

I last rode out on a public road about fifteen years ago and it was getting bad then - but now!! Drivers are so impatient - and it's not always white vanman either - I found that I was more likely to be killed by ladies who did coffee mornings flying about the lanes with a dozen things on their minds.

So you can help protect your horse by : 1/ Always be aware of what's behind you - and at least 50 mts in front. 2/ When approaching a bend try to do so when a car behind has seen you ( attract the driver's attention ) then trot round ( while listening just in case there's an idiot coming at speed ) and continue at trot a good way past the bend. This is to prevent twits meeting on the bend while trying to overtake your horse! 

Never, never, ever switch off while out - sauntering up the road two abreast might be legal but is very, very dangerous now and next to suicidal if you're talking or on a mobile! 

I always carried a long dressage whip - not for thrashing my horse but to use as a hand extension - I'd often place it on her quarters to push her over to the left - it never ceases to surprise ( and annoy ) me how many other riders allow their horses to turn left when spooking sending their backsides out into the road! I also used the handle end on quite a few cars that got that bit too close.

Train your horse to leg yield so your right leg can send them into the kerb - never let a danger come up unannouced from behind - turn around to face it - horse will often back into a problem when frightened.
		
Click to expand...

Some very good advice here, but can I just add that these riders were riding single file and I actually think it is safer to ride 2 abreast in some cases and whether this would have helped these riders we will never know.

I have also found out that this lady was stabled at our yard a few years back. My thoughts are with her family


----------



## Quadro (16 January 2011)

Terrible! What a shame and so sad.
Q


----------



## wanderersmelody (16 January 2011)

This is just so awful. You take all the precautions you can these days, but sometimes you cannot factor the weather and drivers. Thoughts to the families and friends involved.


----------



## stencilface (16 January 2011)

Just awful.  I think low sun is worse than fog really, as people do tend to drive a little more cautiously in fog.  I do my best to avoid certain rides if its at that time of day when the sun is low.  Trouble is atm the weather is not that predictable 

RIP poor rider and horses


----------



## CBAnglo (16 January 2011)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## CBAnglo (16 January 2011)

Sorry about the above post - pressed the button too early.

Very sad news - OP do you know which road this happened on?  They are all quite narrow twisty roads round there and people tend to drive so fast round the bends ...


----------



## skint1 (16 January 2011)

My heart goes out to everyone involved, such a terrible thing to happen


----------



## Abandluc (16 January 2011)

CBAnglo said:



			Sorry about the above post - pressed the button too early.

Very sad news - OP do you know which road this happened on?  They are all quite narrow twisty roads round there and people tend to drive so fast round the bends ...
		
Click to expand...

It was Crow Green Lane, just down from Ashwells. I agree that people drive way too fast, it makes you really think about riding on the roads, but we don't have any other option other than box up and go somewhere which there isn't always time for


----------



## alwaysbroke (16 January 2011)

Terrible, thoughts to all family and friends


----------



## CBAnglo (16 January 2011)

I know that road have been down there its very narrow.  Its residential and actually a straight road so driver shouldn't have been going fast.


----------



## sabel (16 January 2011)

So terrible, have just heard about this. Thoughts to everyone connected with this dreadful accident.


----------



## tracy_wace (17 January 2011)

This lady was a friend of mine and an experienced, sensible rider. Yes, the reason given for the accident was 'sun in the eyes' but if you knew the horrific details of this accident, you would also know that this was an excuse. They were on a straight stretch of road, clear day and single file. The injuries that this man caused were so horrific that I cannot even begin to think about the speed he must have been travelling at. Three good, innocent lives were lost yesterday just because someone was acting carelessly. Disgraceful.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (17 January 2011)

Thoughts are with all the families involved and also the emergency services who have to attend such an horriffic scene.

RIP horses.


----------



## LauraWheeler (17 January 2011)

awful just awful. 
RIP horses and rider. xxxx
Thoughts are with those left behind.


----------



## Tormenta (17 January 2011)

Absolutely awful.  My sincere condolences to everyone involved.


----------



## Bertthefrog (17 January 2011)

tracy_wace said:



			This lady was a friend of mine and an experienced, sensible rider. Yes, the reason given for the accident was 'sun in the eyes' but if you knew the horrific details of this accident, you would also know that this was an excuse. They were on a straight stretch of road, clear day and single file. The injuries that this man caused were so horrific that I cannot even begin to think about the speed he must have been travelling at. Three good, innocent lives were lost yesterday just because someone was acting carelessly. Disgraceful.
		
Click to expand...

Once again - many lives blighted forever by the actions of one mindless idiot. A reminder to us all to slow down when we are driving. I hope they throw the book at him. 

My thoughts and sympathies to the relatives of all involved. Also with the attending emergency services, it must have been horrific.


----------



## olop (17 January 2011)

Such an awful story the roads really are getting no better 
My thoughts are with the family, so sad


----------



## Twiglet (17 January 2011)

Heard about this yesterday from my groom, who was friends with the deceased. I've also ridden down this road, so made my blood run cold to hear it  Feel awful for those first on the scene, from the sounds of it, it was just horrendous.


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (17 January 2011)

RIP to the rider and horses

my heart goes out to all who knew them


----------



## loopiesteff (17 January 2011)

Awful news, shocking to hear.

When I hack out - I have pockets full of gravel. Cars who get too close, don't slow down, or are generally "arses" - get pelted at. They soon learn and give a wide berth! 

Had 1 time my now 5 y/o (just 4 at the time and first ever hack in the area) started freaking out because a blonde woman (on her mobile!!!) came screaming round a corner in her SLK sports car. Penny proceeded to spin round, buck and kick out - towards the car. What shocked me - was that the woman STILL tried to drive on! So I just let Penny keep going - got closer and closer - and BANG. Kicked the car. 2 LOVELY hoof prints in the drivers side door. The woman obviously went mental, but lost the argument, and as she drove off, she got a pelting!

But people will NEVER learn. I often hear "horses are a pain in the backside" - "they should all be made glu and not on the roads clogging up the traffic" 

I hope that driver really does have some sympathy and at least thinks about what happened, if not tell others to be more careful - yet I really do hope he gets what for...

RIP  x


----------



## Puddock (17 January 2011)

loopiesteff said:



			Awful news, shocking to hear.

When I hack out - I have pockets full of gravel. Cars who get too close, don't slow down, or are generally "arses" - get pelted at. They soon learn and give a wide berth! x
		
Click to expand...

First, heartfelt condolences to the families involved, what a truly terrible thing to happen. I hope the poor male rider makes a full recovery.

Second, however, I just had to comment that the actions described above are illegal, irresponsible and downright dangerous. I hardly think that behaving like this is likely to encourage safer, more tolerant driving around horses. If anything, it's more likely to make already peeved motorists attempt to mow down the next horse and rider they see, after being subjected to one of your "peltings". Dear God, does no one think before they act anymore?


----------



## iestynlad (17 January 2011)

I hope they throw the book at this driver. Good to know he has been arrested. I hope they make a real example of him. I am just sick of people belting around the place, texting and phoning at the wheel. I have even seem people shaving and with a newspaper spread out over the steering wheel!
The penalty for using a mobile phone whilst driving should be to have it stuck up your proverbial!!!!
A lovely Sunday hack turned out to be a tragedy for all concerned. Why do others think they have the right to destroy peoples lives and quality of life. 
My heart goes out to the guy who survived. 
Hanging is too good for the driver! How would he feel if one day someone he cares about is just mown down. What a b********d!


----------



## lily1 (17 January 2011)

Heartfelt condolences to the lady and both horses who lost their lives yesterday.
Its just not safe to ride on our roads how ever bombproof our horses are there are so many idiots that out of principle wont give way to horses.


----------



## Doris68 (17 January 2011)

Such an awful tragedy.  Condolences to all concerned.
RIP.


----------



## Tuskers (17 January 2011)

Deepest sympathies go out to the family and friends of those you have lost their life, not just in this accident but in all the others as well. 

There is an ebay seller who went through a similar thing (although the rider survived) and they do a lot to raise drivers awareness of horses on roads.  Type "kill your speed not my horse" into ebay and you will find them.

The reflective jackets are great and they do car window stickers which might just make drivers a little more aware when they are flying around corners.


----------



## Twiglet (17 January 2011)

Admittedly I don't know the full details of the accident but it would be standard procedure for the driver to be arrested in a fatal accident. The sun was extremely low yesterday, and I was told the riders weren't in hi viz. That's not to say it's in any way their fault, but as all the facts aren't available, it's not necessarily fair to condemn the driver to 'hanging being too good for them' before the facts are established.


----------



## Over2You (17 January 2011)

This is my worst nightmare too. My many sympathies to all involved.

I usually only wear reflective gear when visibility/light isn't that good, but think I'll invest in one of those "kill your speed not my horse" jackets. Which will be worn at all times. Also like the idea of gravel pelting. However, you should be careful. A driver might see fit to report a pelting and you know how biased the police are to motorists. I also see the BHS have re-launched their "horse sense" TV advert. Here's hoping motorists pay attention to it.


----------



## Twiglet (17 January 2011)

Re: gravel....dear lord, I hope this isn't something that other riders pick up. Not only is it extremely dangerous, it is also illegal, and serves no purpose other than to make drivers think riders are aggressive and don't deserve to be treated with respect.


----------



## Over2You (17 January 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Shocking and tragic   It's time driving lessons and tests featured horses and how to drive past them as a matter of very high importance.

I find hacking on the roads so stressful I no longer do it.

Condolences to all involved - very sad.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree. Then again, basic car maintenance and how to drive on ice/in snow isn't even taught.

It's high time a driving test became more like acquiring a pilot's licence. Where just about every possible scenario is covered and learned.


----------



## Over2You (17 January 2011)

Twiglet said:



			Admittedly I don't know the full details of the accident but it would be standard procedure for the driver to be arrested in a fatal accident. The sun was extremely low yesterday, and I was told the riders weren't in hi viz. That's not to say it's in any way their fault, but as all the facts aren't available, it's not necessarily fair to condemn the driver to 'hanging being too good for them' before the facts are established.
		
Click to expand...

The driver has been CHARGED with CARELESS driving. The reason given was that the sun had gotten in his eyes. But if that happens, you slow right down or put on a pair of sunglasses. That moron did neither of those things. There isn't a punishment good enough for this non-entity.


----------



## Over2You (17 January 2011)

Twiglet said:



			Re: gravel....dear lord, I hope this isn't something that other riders pick up. Not only is it extremely dangerous, it is also illegal, and serves no purpose other than to make drivers think riders are aggressive and don't deserve to be treated with respect.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps the poster has had no other choice than to take things into his/her hands. Authorities do NOTHING to ensure roads are safer for horses.


----------



## Gorgeous George (17 January 2011)

I live in Brentwood and used to hack down that road and it has shocked me to the core, made worse because I have just heard from my good friend that the lady who died and the man who was injured were friends of hers. What a shocking and tragic waste of 3 innocent lives, my thoughts are with their families and friends.

I am seriously considering if hacking on the roads is really worth it.

So sorry.....................


----------



## Twiglet (17 January 2011)

Over2You said:



			The driver has been CHARGED with CARELESS driving. The reason given was that the sun had gotten in his eyes. But if that happens, you slow right down or put on a pair of sunglasses. That moron did neither of those things. There isn't a punishment good enough for this non-entity.
		
Click to expand...


Again, all I'm saying is that you don't know the full facts of the accident. It is an incredibly sad situation, and has directly affected people I know, and if the driver is responsible, then I would fully support the full force of the law being dealt out to him. However, being charged is not to say that someone is guilty, and it is all well speculating on the internet but you are not in possession of the facts.


----------



## Twiglet (17 January 2011)

Over2You said:



			Perhaps the poster has had no other choice than to take things into his/her hands. Authorities do NOTHING to ensure roads are safer for horses.
		
Click to expand...

If it's that dangerous to ride on the roads, then the choice surely (for the benefit of the poster, and their horse) would be to stop riding on the roads, not to throw gravel at cars - endangering themselves, their horse and other drivers.


----------



## Tinypony (17 January 2011)

loopiesteff said:



			Awful news, shocking to hear.

When I hack out - I have pockets full of gravel. Cars who get too close, don't slow down, or are generally "arses" - get pelted at. They soon learn and give a wide berth! 

Had 1 time my now 5 y/o (just 4 at the time and first ever hack in the area) started freaking out because a blonde woman (on her mobile!!!) came screaming round a corner in her SLK sports car. Penny proceeded to spin round, buck and kick out - towards the car. What shocked me - was that the woman STILL tried to drive on! So I just let Penny keep going - got closer and closer - and BANG. Kicked the car. 2 LOVELY hoof prints in the drivers side door. The woman obviously went mental, but lost the argument, and as she drove off, she got a pelting!

But people will NEVER learn. I often hear "horses are a pain in the backside" - "they should all be made glu and not on the roads clogging up the traffic" 

I hope that driver really does have some sympathy and at least thinks about what happened, if not tell others to be more careful - yet I really do hope he gets what for...

RIP  x
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I wonder why some drivers think that horses (and riders) are a pain in the backside?


----------



## Tinypony (17 January 2011)

RIP, what a terribly sad happening.  

I'm getting increasingly unwilling to ride on the lanes, I sometimes turn around and go back on the off-road riding rather than completing a loop by using the lane.


----------



## loopiesteff (17 January 2011)

I can understand your comments as to what I've written. Yes it is dangerous - but hardly as dangerous as a car vs horse. A lot of the riders around our area feel the need to carry gravel or some equivalent and actually it HAS helped.

Why SHOULD I have to not hack out? We've got just as much right to be on the roads as cars. I'm not backing down.

Regarding Hi Viz jackets - I was told they were compulsory - regardless of the weather conditions...

Also, was told that the ones that say something along the lines of "Beware, young horse" could be used against you in court as people could argue that young inexperienced horses shouldn't be on the road?!


----------



## loopiesteff (17 January 2011)

Twiglet said:



			If it's that dangerous to ride on the roads, then the choice surely (for the benefit of the poster, and their horse) would be to stop riding on the roads, not to throw gravel at cars - endangering themselves, their horse and other drivers.
		
Click to expand...

All roads are potentially dangerous - so are you saying no-one should hack out?

Thought not.


----------



## Dogstar (17 January 2011)

Absolutely dreadful and very upsetting to read. Agreed, the low sun has been a problem lately but this does sound like there was a lot more to it than that. For years I have ridden on the roads with a lunge whip which I stick out into the road to keep speeding drivers clear of my horse. I wouldn't venture out without it now. 
My OH returned from a cycling trip round Essex and commented that the driving was really fast and dangerous along the lanes, more so than any other area he had cycled in.


----------



## garden (17 January 2011)

My thoughts too are with the family and friends of the poor lady who died, as well as the friends and  relatives of the rider who survived this awful tragedy. 

I cannot begin to imagine what they have been through and wish them all the strength in the world to start to come to terms with this terrible event and rebuild their lives. 

As others have said, I feel for those attending from the emergency services too, as well as the people who may have witnessed this horrific accident. 

While reading the posts on this forum I tried to imagine the comfort that those involved might get from reading the heartfelt condolences from so many people, but also wondered whether some of the responses might potentially be quite hurtful for the survivors. I think it is important to consider that the survivors might read this thread in future, and think this needs to be borne in mind before posting, even though I know feelings are (justly) running high about this terrible tragedy. 

Rest in peace two beautiful horses and rider.


----------



## Pink_Lady (17 January 2011)

Sincere condolences to all concerned in this tragic accident.

We are stabled not far from where this happened and the speed of cars on the road is frightening - what is wrong with some drivers these days?!?!


----------



## Twiglet (17 January 2011)

loopiesteff said:



			All roads are potentially dangerous - so are you saying no-one should hack out?

Thought not.
		
Click to expand...

I'm saying if they are the sort of people who think throwing gravel at cars is appropriate, then yes, it is absolutely what I am saying.


----------



## iestynlad (17 January 2011)

To the poster who chucks gravel: can understand your anger. I knew someone who used to drive (horse) and carried a whip with a piece of lead shot in the end of it. If a car came too close he flicked the whip at the windscreen. Nasty crack on windscreen! Of course the driver could have swerved as they couldn't see due to the crack and could have caused an accident to the horse and cart!
I would exercise caution with drivers. A lot are very agressive (that's why they are driving so fast!) I have been assaulted by a driver who almost hit me (when out walking dogs not riding at 7am!!!! he must have had a row with the wife) and upbraided aggressively by another driver when I was leading my pony past a pheasant stuck in a hedge. I dealt with him very diplomatically and he shut his gob not to say I wasn't s...t scared he might do something to the pony. 
Bear in mind a lot of people carry weapons and a lot are on drugs so not really in charge of their emotions/actions.  YES they should be PTS and society a lot better without them! 
Best thing is to complain to the police once you have taken the number of the car. They won't do anything but the drivers details have to go on the Police log in the control room (including the PNC readout of the vehicle details) every incident log has to be linked nowadays and if this driver is a serial offender something will eventually be done about them.


----------



## Xlthlx (17 January 2011)

iestynlad said:



			To the poster who chucks gravel: can understand your anger. I knew someone who used to drive (horse) and carried a whip with a piece of lead shot in the end of it. If a car came too close he flicked the whip at the windscreen. Nasty crack on windscreen! Of course the driver could have swerved as they couldn't see due to the crack and could have caused an accident to the horse and cart!
I would exercise caution with drivers. A lot are very agressive (that's why they are driving so fast!) I have been assaulted by a driver who almost hit me (when out walking dogs not riding at 7am!!!! he must have had a row with the wife) and upbraided aggressively by another driver when I was leading my pony past a pheasant stuck in a hedge. I dealt with him very diplomatically and he shut his gob not to say I wasn't s...t scared he might do something to the pony. 
Bear in mind a lot of people carry weapons and a lot are on drugs so not really in charge of their emotions/actions.  YES they should be PTS and society a lot better without them! 
Best thing is to complain to the police once you have taken the number of the car. They won't do anything but the drivers details have to go on the Police log in the control room (including the PNC readout of the vehicle details) every incident log has to be linked nowadays and if this driver is a serial offender something will eventually be done about them.
		
Click to expand...

Same with cyclists and cars http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...led-cyclist-revenge-knocking-wing-mirror.html


----------



## iestynlad (17 January 2011)

The article about the road rage killing of a cyclist shows what sort of people are out there behind the wheel these days. Remember the driver who deliberately reversed into the racehorse?!


----------



## A2roc (17 January 2011)

I am stabled in Navestock, near Brentwood.
The drivers are absolutely awful, inconsiderate and ignorant.
I actually went to the Brentwood Gazette to print
a story about the state of the bridle paths,
And the council's refusal to maintain them.
When the story was published, the council started
work a few weeks later. What will it take for the council to
make more safe rides in the are.
I live in Epping forest, and I would rather box up and bring my horse over there to ride safely.
This is a terrible tragedy, which could of been avoided. I hope the driver
gets a long prison sentence. My thoughts are with the families, and the
poor horses that so needlessly lost their lives. Very sad.


----------



## essex_rider (17 January 2011)

This is my first post on here but as I know all of the involved personally as friends I felt I needed to.
The 2 people and horses involved were friends and stable-mates of mine. Obviously I am absolutely devastated at the loss of Jane (the lady killed) and both horses, the stables was a very sad place today.
In regards to what happened, basically a van driver came around a bend at such a speed that he managed to plough through both horses, neither of which were small. As far as I have been told both horses were killed, neither were PTS. His excuse was the sun was in his eyes. He has been arrested and released on bail. I do know some other information in regards to the accident, which really gives the driver of the van no excuses, but I cannot really say anything at this time as the investigation needs to take place.
The other rider is at home and recovering, although it is going to take a long time to heal.
This is an absolutely tragic event, my thoughts are with Jane's family as well as the owner and rider of the other horse (I won't mention their names). 
RIP guys xx


----------



## PippiPony (18 January 2011)

Very sad
RIP
xx


----------



## JenniferS (18 January 2011)

A friend asked the police what to do with speeding drivers while out hacking, and she was told to carry pony nuts in her pocket and throw it at the cars.

Very sad for the horses and riders involved. 
RIP


----------



## djlynwood (18 January 2011)

JenniferS said:



			A friend asked the police what to do with speeding drivers while out hacking, and she was told to carry pony nuts in her pocket and throw it at the cars.
		
Click to expand...

I can not believe the police are encouraging this behaviour!! 

So sorry for the riders and horses..........


----------



## 1stclassalan (18 January 2011)

I'm going to add another twopen'arth here.

No, we don't know the full details of the incident - but we do know all that's necessary to place the blame. 

Horses and pedestrians do not need a licence to use the Highway - most vehicles do. Everybody who is charge of a vehicle has a duty to be in control of it all of the time. They must be able to stop in the distance they can see and allow for all occurences in between.

This guy didn't and is making very poor excuses.

Unfortunately - all the heartache that he has caused vis a vis the horses will hardly make a jot of difference to the Law - he will only be censured for the death by driving for the person and even getting damages out of him will be difficult. Let's hope he can be prosecuted for vehicular manslaughter which carries top clout. Personally I hate all the lesser charges for driving offences - people must learn that cars and vans are like guns - dangerous in the wrong hands.


----------



## ravensdale (19 January 2011)

Twiglet said:



			Admittedly I don't know the full details of the accident but it would be standard procedure for the driver to be arrested in a fatal accident. The sun was extremely low yesterday, and I was told the riders weren't in hi viz. That's not to say it's in any way their fault, but as all the facts aren't available, it's not necessarily fair to condemn the driver to 'hanging being too good for them' before the facts are established.
		
Click to expand...




Over2You said:



			The driver has been CHARGED with CARELESS driving. The reason given was that the sun had gotten in his eyes. But if that happens, you slow right down or put on a pair of sunglasses. That moron did neither of those things. There isn't a punishment good enough for this non-entity.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with what you say Twiglet, overtoyou the driver has not been charged, he has been arrested on suspision of careless driving. Isn't it innocent until proven guilty??


----------



## Muchadoaboutnothing (19 January 2011)

ravensdale said:



			I totally agree with what you say Twiglet, overtoyou the driver has not been charged, he has been arrested on suspision of careless driving. Isn't it innocent until proven guilty??
		
Click to expand...

How innocent can you be if you drove your van into two horses?! 

Sorry but if the sun is in your eyes and you can't see you don't just carry on driving blind, which I belive the driver was quoted as saying.

It takes some speed to kill a horse outright yet alone two horses and a rider.


----------



## georgie256 (19 January 2011)

so so sad when i found out

my mum was on the phone to a friend at kelvedon when it happened

its scary to think it can happen when out on the roads.

RIP.


----------



## Over2You (20 January 2011)

ravensdale said:



			I totally agree with what you say Twiglet, overtoyou the driver has not been charged, he has been arrested on suspision of careless driving. Isn't it innocent until proven guilty??
		
Click to expand...

It has been reported the guy was going at some speed and is quoted as saying the sun got in his eyes. I am sorry, but this is yet another idiot in charge of a lethal weapon. It is about time the driving test was made a lot tougher and should be more like getting a commercial pilot's licence. It requires many hours of simulator training. Covering just about every possible scenario. Far too many yo-yos are allowed to get behind the wheel. It was a jerk like this who robbed my Mum of her sister and me of an Aunt I never knew. 

How anyone can defend this individual is beyond me. Two horses and a person are DEAD because of him. He should be banned from driving for life.

How would you like it if he killed one of your loved ones or pets? I bet you wouldn't be waltzing out that good old "innocent until proven guilty" line.


----------



## Narif (20 January 2011)

How awful...we had a near miss the other week! I was walking up the road with two friends in single file, we were half way along the road when we put our arms out to inform traffic that we were turning right onto a bridle path, we checked behind and in front of us and it was clear so my friend at the front  proceeded to cross, just as she made her way a small van came hurtling up behind us and had no option but to over take or he would have hit us, luckily enough he missed her because her horse spooked away from the noise!

Its a disgrace that some drivers think they own the road..

It is dreadful what has happened my sympathy is with them


----------



## Twiglet (20 January 2011)

Over2You said:



			It has been reported the guy was going at some speed and is quoted as saying the sun got in his eyes. I am sorry, but this is yet another idiot in charge of a lethal weapon. It is about time the driving test was made a lot tougher and should be more like getting a commercial pilot's licence. It requires many hours of simulator training. Covering just about every possible scenario. Far too many yo-yos are allowed to get behind the wheel. It was a jerk like this who robbed my Mum of her sister and me of an Aunt I never knew. 

How anyone can defend this individual is beyond me. Two horses and a person are DEAD because of him. He should be banned from driving for life.

How would you like it if he killed one of your loved ones or pets? I bet you wouldn't be waltzing out that good old "innocent until proven guilty" line.
		
Click to expand...

I can understand that this is a rather emotive subject but it's not a "line" about "being innocent until proven guilty", it is the law of the country you live in. 

I have in no way defended the driver, it was an horrific accident, in my local area and it directly involved people I know, I would be the first to condemn him as and when the full facts are established. I do not, however, support people with no knowledge other than rumour, judging people before they know the truth.


----------



## Ranyhyn (20 January 2011)

These incidents are never really reported well enough.

I think every driver should be subjected to a photo graph of a rta involving a horse, at point of test, to remind them it's not just a dumb animal.  Its a rider, their pet, a friend, a jockey, their livelyhood...


----------



## ravensdale (20 January 2011)

Twiglet said:



			I can understand that this is a rather emotive subject but it's not a "line" about "being innocent until proven guilty", it is the law of the country you live in. 

I have in no way defended the driver, it was an horrific accident, in my local area and it directly involved people I know, I would be the first to condemn him as and when the full facts are established. I do not, however, support people with no knowledge other than rumour, judging people before they know the truth.
		
Click to expand...

Well said, i also live in the area and regulary ride my own horses down that road, so i am in no way defending the driver. I think that people are to quick to believe all the gossip they hear before getting the full facts. This is not something that the driver set out to do when he went on his journey and it is something he will have to live with for the rest of his life. So untill we know the facts everyone should stand by "innocent untill proven guilty".


----------

